# Suche Arbeit nicht für mich



## mariob (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
es ist nun bald soweit, meine Frau ist demnächst arbeitslos. Ich hatte vor längerer Zeit schonmal hier eine Anfrage eingestellt, ich versuche es hier einfach noch einmal neu. Also meine Frau ist beruflich Controller in einem Ausbildungsunternehmen. Wir wohnen in Gera und suchen etwas im Umkreis von 50km. Sie war auch schon einmal in einem Automatisierungstechnikunternehmen beschäftigt. Sie scheut sich nicht vor solchen Dingen wie EDV Einkauf, Buchhaltung, was weiß ich - also breitbandig ohne Technikscheu, gegenwärtig etwas eingerostet aber doch schon fließend Englisch Wort und Schrift. Russisch ist auch kein Problem. Sie weiß also wovon Sie spricht, eine Seite die ich sehr an Ihr schätze. Also alles in allem der gute Geist im Haus für viele Probleme. Wenn jemand einen Link oder Tip hat bitte mal Bescheid sagen.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## sue port (8 Januar 2009)

das mit den jobs ist eine schande, hier ein paar links, wo sie evtl fündig werden können:

www.meinestadt.de
www.monster.de
www.*Job*Scout24.de
www.jobrapido.de/
www.stepstone.de
www.kimeta.de
www.jobpilot.de
www.*jobsuche*-leichtgemacht.de
www.jobsintown.de
www.jobware.de
www.jobrobot.de
de.gigajob.com
www.myjobnextdoor.com

viel, viel erfolg

greetinx

sue


----------



## mariob (8 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
und danke erstmal für die Links, aber die Qualität der Angebote speziell bei Monster kann man vollständig in die Tonne treten. Das Ding läuft da seit fast einem Jahr, mit Ortsbeschränkung ähnlich wie oben. Was da an Angeboten kommt ist alles nur nicht in diesem Umkreis. Wir haben hier keinen Ort der Österreich heißt.... 

Gruß
Mario


----------



## joergel (9 Januar 2009)

Hallo Mariob,

sorry, ich möchte dir und deiner Familie nicht zu nahe treten aber
die Gegend um Gera, mit 50 km Umreis, ist nicht unbedingt die prosperierende, sich super toll entwickelnde Stadt in Deutschland. Klar ist es schwer und nicht einfach aber manchmal muss man halt dorthin ziehen wo die Jobs sind. 

Habe ich auch schon oft machen müssen und hat immer viel Kraft gekostet, sich aber beruflich immer gelohnt!

Grüße,


----------



## Rudi (16 Januar 2009)

joergel schrieb:


> ..aber manchmal muss man halt dorthin ziehen wo die Jobs sind.



Du solltest aber schon bedenken das mancher nicht einfach der Arbeit hinterherziehen kann.


----------



## mariob (24 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich will mich nochmal in Erinnerung rufen. Joergel, Du kannst mir damit nicht zu nahe treten, gegenwärtig geht es nur ganz einfach nicht. Soll also heißen der Einwurf ist schon in Ordnung. Wir hatten uns mal bei einem sogenannten Arbeitsbeschaffer hier kundig gemacht, die Typen wollen nach einem Monat einen Bruttolohn als Bezahlung. Hier ist was los, mal abgesehen davon das die auch leben müssen - aber hier wird ja noch aus der Not einiger armer Suppen (also nicht uns, ich rede hier von ganz armen Schweinen) Kohle gemacht:sw10:. Mir fällt in diesem Land manchmal nicht mehr viel dazu ein....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Rudi (24 Januar 2009)

Arbeitsbeschaffer sollten eigentlich die Arbeitsämter sein.
Oder waren die nur für das Ausstellen von "Vermittlungsgutscheinen" bzw.zum Kaffeetrinken da ?


----------



## mariob (24 Januar 2009)

Naja,
vor allem war das Gejaul am Telefon gut, man habe doch dann bereits einen ganzen Monat ohne Vorleistung gearbeitet und das wäre doch so großzügig. Was sollen da manche Selbständige hier im Forum sagen? Für einen Bruttolohn kriegt man ja teilweise nicht mal eine richtige CPU und arbeiten tun die auch nur aus Spaß....

Gruß
Mario


----------

